# Excellent site for stickmaking ideas



## firie000 (Feb 17, 2014)

Not sure if I'm allowed to do this on the forum but found this site while trawling for ideas.

https://www.facebook.com/TinneysSticks

Cheers

Mick


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks for sharing Mick. Some great looking stick.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

some good work there origanl ideas


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Amazing stick site! More than a few good ideas there.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Lots of great looking sticks


----------

